# NCE PowerPro 110A trips my power supply



## Bamberg (Nov 21, 2013)

I am trying to set up a new NCE Power Pro Booster 110A. I am using a spare laptop power supply (19.6v/11.4 Amps) to power it.

I followed the instructions in the manual to wire the 4 pin green plug (ie splitting each cable end into two). I tested the plug (unplugged) with my voltmeter and it outputs the correct voltage.

However, as I plug it into the power socket on the booster it immediately trips the circuit breaker in the laptop power supply. This happens the same whether the booster is connected to the track/cab bus or whether nothing else is connected.

I used the voltmeter to check whether there may be a short across the power input socket on the booster but could not detect one.

I have also adjusted the voltage potentiometer up and down and it makes no difference.

Grateful if anyone could suggest what might be going on.

Richard


----------



## Bamberg (Nov 21, 2013)

Update: I just tried another identical laptop power supply and exactly the same thing happens.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you sure the laptop is 11 amps?? I think this may be a VA rating so you really only have 1/2 amp. Post a picture of the laptop label for us.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to avoid confusion, the NCE PB110A Booster is rated for 10A.



> Are you sure the laptop is 11 amps?? I think this may be a VA rating so you really only have 1/2 amp.


I think you're probably right Dan.


----------



## Bamberg (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks I checked again and it is only 6.7 amps so I will need to think again. Not sure where I got 11.4 amps from.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Also, there's a good bit of inrush current when starting up, so some power supplies will not work well. Very famous situation, Aristo made the "Everest" supply, 24v and 15 amps.

It would immediately trip when connected to an NCE 110v.... Aristo attempted to fix the hypersensitive overcurrent circuitry, but failed. Mine was a doorstop (literally) until I gave it away to a friend.

Do yourself a favor, buy a Meanwell like many here have done, it will work fine, 10 or 11 amp 24-27 volts... They are about 70 bucks.










Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Many people do not realize that a power supply has to charge capacitors when first turned on (in-rush current) and this can trip a circuit breaker or electronic circuit. This can occur even if there is no output load!!


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

One thing you might try is to put a resistor inline with the + side. Probably 5-10 ohms 3 watt with a switch to jump the switch. If you don't have a resistor like that, about 100 ft of 18-22 ga wire should work. 

Turn on with the resistor in place, switch open, before running trains close the switch to bypass the resistor.

It is a rudimentary soft start.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Just learned of Mean Well from this thread. Is this one that would work? http://amzn.com/B00KTJE3L4


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd recommend a regulated supply (https://www.mpja.com/understanding-regulated-and-unregulated-power-supplies.asp)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim: the Meanwell IS a regulated supply, why do you think it is not? Or was there some other meaning to your post?

You won't find many regulated linear supplies any more, too expensive as compared to the switcher.

Eric, there's a dizzying array of Meanwells, but that one is fine, and many people besides me have used them with success... also you will see that the price is right.

Be sure to turn the adjustment pot all the way up on the booster, and follow my advice:

http://www.elmassian.com/index.php?...b-mods-a-tips&catid=55:dcc-general&Itemid=462

It's easy to damage the trimpot if you don't open the unit, especially when you turn it all the way up, the last little bit takes a bit of extra effort, too much and you damage the trimpot.

Doing all of that should give you 20.1 to 20.3 volts to the rails.

Greg


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, I'm not familiar with all the models and didn't know if that one was regulated, and didn't see the word regulated in the listing. Just wanted Richard to verify it was regulated. Provided the link in case he didn't know what regulated meant.

-Jim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No problem Jim, my site goes into detail why you should run regulated supplies.

One thing that is easy to remember, ALL switching power supplies are regulated, it is inherent in the design.

When you see something that compact with that power rating, you KNOW it is a switching supply. A 10 amp 24v linear regulated supply would have a transformer alone about the size of that box, and huge heat sinks.

A couple of easy things to remember to help in purchases.

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bamberg (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the helpful responses. Just to answer Jimtyp, it was a regulated supply (particularly given it was for a laptop).

I have been able to find a Japanese made Cosel power supply (DC 24v 12.5 amp) which should do the job. 

One final question on this. The command centre I am using is a SPROG III which has a maximum voltage of 20v. Can I continue to use may laptop power supply (DC 19.5v) to power the SPROG and use the Cosel power supply (DC 24v) to power the NCE 110a booster?

I am assuming this is fine given it is possible to adjust the NCE booster voltage (I would have it on maximum) and I have not seen anything that says the command centre needs to output or run on the same voltage as the booster.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I would verify the laptop supply with a small load before hooking up to a 20 volt rated unit. I say this as I had 16 volt units that rear over 20 volts with no load.


----------



## Bamberg (Nov 21, 2013)

thanks - have done. But sounds like using different voltage power supplies for the command centre and booster is ok.


----------

